# 

## ziomek997

Witam,
Mam taki problem, ostatnio zauważyłem ze w słoneczne dni przy produkcji ok 2400W falownik sie resetuje i tak przez cały czas. Zadzwoniłem do firmy ktora montowała instalacje ale oni stwierdzili ze wina jest po stronie tauronu. Zglosiłem do tauronu przyjechali popatrzyli na licznik nie zrobili żadnych pomiarów ale powiedzieli że wszystko jest ok. Jakis pomysł co to moze byc i gdzie to zgłosić. Dziękuje za szybką podpowiedz. Instalacja 3,66 kW falownik Zeversolar 3680.

----------


## kedlaw0

Więcej danych, wykres z pracy, nr błędu jaki wyrzuca, napięcie w sieci. Im więcej danych tym mniej wróżenia z fusów.

----------


## vr5

Jedną z przyczyn resetowania się falownika jest stara niedoinwestowana sieć NN - powstają skoki napięcia ponad wartości dopuszczalne podczas poboru oraz produkcji z PV.
Jednym z "chałupniczych" sposobów sprawdzenia, czy wszystko trzyma w normie jest pomiar napięcia pod obciążeniem. 
Jeśli bez obciążenia masz napięcie 230 V, a po włączeniu odbiornika o mocy 3 kW znacznie spadnie, np poniżej poniżej 200 V to masz jednoznaczną odpowiedź.
Gdy falownik pracuje napięcie "idzie w górę". Jeśli przekroczy 15 %, czyli 264 V falownik zawsze się resetuje. nawet jeśli "pik" napięcia trwa bardzo krótko. Resetuje się również powyżej 253 V, ale po określonym czasie.

Przez dziesiątki lat w kraju stacje trafo i sieci nie były modernizowane i takie są tego skutki.
Nie twierdzę, że u Ciebie tak jest, bo być może są wady w samej PV.

----------


## ziomek997

Dzięki ale komu mam to zgłosić. Na infolinii nic nie wiedza a ci od awarii gołym okiem nic nie widzą.

----------


## miecio 301

zaproś najpierw pomiarowca z miernikiem żeby zdiagnozować gdzie problem, 
masz chyba falownik 1-fazowy, więc jakim przekrojem zasilany i odległość?
to może być problem tylko na Twojej instalacji

----------


## marcinbbb

> zaproś najpierw pomiarowca z miernikiem żeby zdiagnozować gdzie problem, 
> masz chyba falownik 1-fazowy, więc jakim przekrojem zasilany i odległość?
> to może być problem tylko na Twojej instalacji


Niech sobie kupi miernik za 20 PLN w sklepie i sam sobie pomierzy. Chyba każdy chłop umie sprawdzić miernikiem napięcie w sieci?

----------


## rybka13

Za mało danych niestety ale najprawdopodobnie racje ma vr5.
Coraz więcej i coraz czesciej prosumenci beda mieli takie wlasnie resety inwerterów.

U mnie w gniazdku srednio 244V bardzo rzadko schodzi poniżej 240V, wczoraj skakało pod 250 okolo 13.00 (watomierz orno wpiety w gniazdko caly czas) ladna pogoda . Sasiad uruchomil 4 dni temu swoją mikro instalacje.... i chyba mu się ze trzy razy falownik zresetowal z tego co na wykresie mi pokazywal...

I tak sie zastanawiam jak ja doloze jeszcze swoje 4kVp i w okolicy na tym trafo jeszcze pare instalacji przybedzie to mogą być niezłe jaja.. :wink:

----------


## tkaczor123

> Niech sobie kupi miernik za 20 PLN w sklepie i sam sobie pomierzy. Chyba każdy chłop umie sprawdzić miernikiem napięcie w sieci?


Chłop może nie mieć pojęcia i straci życie/zdrowie :wink: . Kumpel ma taki problem ze mu indukcja nie działa gdy napięcie jest powyżej 250V. Wszystko jest w normie ale obiadu niekiedy nie uświadczy. Mógł iść w gaz :wink: . Czym będzie więcej instalacji tym będzie większy problem.

----------


## kedlaw0

U mnie w miejscowości PV mam tylko ja i sąsiad (pewnie inni myślą że kury się przestaną nieść a krowy dadzą czekoladowe mleko).
Mimo tylko dwóch instalacji ostatnio co raz częściej napięcie w sieci podskakuje do 243-245 V (mam bezpośredni podgląd w aplikacji).

----------


## cuuube

W mojej wsi (3500 mieszkańców) 15 km od centrum poznania , jest około 150kWp w PV, dobry kilometr mam 50kWp na oczyszczalni i około 500-800m kolejne ponad 20kWp na prywatnych domach i napięcie w sieci z tego co zauważyłem nie przekracza 244V. Reszta powyżej kilometra...

----------


## marcinbbb

U mnie na wiosce 650 mieszkańców 200 chałup napięcie dobija do 248V ale falowniki dają radę i się nie wyłączają. Jednak około 800m od mojego domu ma powstać 2 MW w panelach wpięte do średniego napięcia to pewnie będą jaja.

----------


## Jastrząb

> U mnie w miejscowości PV mam tylko ja i sąsiad (pewnie inni myślą że kury się przestaną nieść a krowy dadzą czekoladowe mleko).
> Mimo tylko dwóch instalacji ostatnio co raz częściej napięcie w sieci podskakuje do 243-245 V (mam bezpośredni podgląd w aplikacji).


Jesteś pewien, że to jest napięcie sieci, a nie napięcie które generuje falwonik? To są dwie rózne rzecze. Falownik musi wygenerować wyższe napięcie niż jest w sieci. Za wysokie napięcie generowane przez falownik może wynikać albo z faktycznie wysokiego napięcia w sieci, albo z badzeiwnego przyłącza do skrzynki zrobionego zbyt cienki przewodami.

----------


## kedlaw0

Jestem pewien bo takie same dane ma sąsiad.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jestem pewien bo takie same dane ma sąsiad.


Takie same dane z fotowoltaiki? Czy zmierzone w gniazdku bez PV?
Rozumiem, ze mierzyłeś. Napięcie które pokazuje falownik, jest takie same jak napięcie zmierzone  miernikiem,, gdy falownik jest wyłączony.

----------


## kedlaw0

Ja odczytywałem z aplikacji falownika, sąsiad z gniazdka. W sumie u niego to nawet do 246 V wczoraj podbiło.

----------


## miecio 301

> Ja odczytywałem z aplikacji falownika, sąsiad z gniazdka. W sumie u niego to nawet do 246 V wczoraj podbiło.


dlaczego nawet to jest jeszcze całkiem poprawne napięcie fazowe

----------


## Jastrząb

> Ja odczytywałem z aplikacji falownika, sąsiad z gniazdka. W sumie u niego to nawet do 246 V wczoraj podbiło.


Twój prąd z PV leci też do somsiada.
Sprawdź na falowniku, w gniazdku sąsiada.
Wyłącz falownik i ponów próbe, zmierz u siebie na zaciskach falownika, w szafie od przyłącza. I dopiero wetdy będziesz miał pełny obraz.

----------


## _Grisza_

Rozporządzenie określa max napięcie na poziomie 110% znamionowego czyli 253V. 
U mnie od kilku lat jest na zbliżonym poziomie, waha się w przedziale 238-248V, instalacja 10KWp nic w tej kwestii nie zmieniła. 

Fronius-y pracują w zakresie napięć 190-264V.

----------


## kedlaw0

> Twój prąd z PV leci też do somsiada.
> Sprawdź na falowniku, w gniazdku sąsiada.
> Wyłącz falownik i ponów próbe, zmierz u siebie na zaciskach falownika, w szafie od przyłącza. I dopiero wetdy będziesz miał pełny obraz.


Taki jest plan z sąsiadem (oprócz obalenia piwka przy okazji).

----------


## ziomek997

Potrzebowalem slonecznego dnia żeby ustalic troche faktów. Falownik mam podpięty pod puszkę w kotłowni gdy jest wyłączony napięcie w gniazdkach zasilanych z tej puszki jest na poziomie 240 V. Problem zaczyna się gdy instalacja fotowoltaiczna zaczyna produkować prąd wtedy napięcie rosnie do 253V( przy produkcji ok 2500 V) i resetuje falownik. W tym czasie w pozostałych gniazdkach napiecie w normie ok 240V. Jakieś pomysły na diagnoze problemu? Czy to normalne ze napiecie yak rosnie? Dodam ze dostawca energii nie widzi problemu po swojej stronie

----------


## tom.pk

> Potrzebowalem slonecznego dnia żeby ustalic troche faktów. Falownik mam podpięty pod puszkę w kotłowni gdy jest wyłączony napięcie w gniazdkach zasilanych z tej puszki jest na poziomie 240 V. Problem zaczyna się gdy instalacja fotowoltaiczna zaczyna produkować prąd wtedy napięcie rosnie do 253V( przy produkcji ok 2500 V) i resetuje falownik. W tym czasie w pozostałych gniazdkach napiecie w normie ok 240V. Jakieś pomysły na diagnoze problemu? Czy to normalne ze napiecie yak rosnie? Dodam ze dostawca energii nie widzi problemu po swojej stronie


Sieć nie odbiera energii ,falownik podnosi napięcie.Moim zdaniem za duży opór instalacji od puszki do licznika.Straty na łączeniach, mały przekrój kabla.Firma montująca poszła na łatwiznę wpinając się w kotłowni zamiast doprowadzić kabel od inwertera do rozdzielni.Takie jest moje zdanie.

----------


## ziomek997

Od puszki do falownika jest 2-3 metry kabel 450/700 V 3x2.5

----------


## tom.pk

> Od puszki do falownika jest 2-3 metry kabel 450/700 V 3x2.5


Ale mnie nie chodzi od falownika do puszki tylko od puszki do  rozdzielni w domu tam gdzie jest licznik, a jezeli licznik jest na zewnątrz to tam gdzie z licznika przychodzi kabel do budynku.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Od puszki do falownika jest 2-3 metry kabel 450/700 V 3x2.5


Do puszki pewnie idzie 1,5mm2 :big tongue: . Jeżeli tak zrobiła firma to ja bym się martwił czy uchwyty na dachu zamontowali do krokwi czy do łat :smile: .

----------


## tom.pk

Narysowałem schemat jak można sprawdzić poprawność montażu
POWINIEN TO ZROBIĆ ELEKTRYK.
W momencie gdy falownik osiągnie dużą moc urządzenie podłączone odbierze enęrgię z falownika i nie dopuści do podwyższenia napięcia.

----------


## ziomek997

Jutro sprawdzę ale moze tak byc ze instalacja wewnetrzna w domu drutem miedzianym 1.5mm to zle? natomiast ze skrzynki do domu jest około 60m i kabel musiał byc zgodny z warunkami bo by nie podlaczli

----------


## tom.pk

> Jutro sprawdzę ale moze tak byc ze instalacja wewnetrzna w domu drutem miedzianym 1.5mm to zle? natomiast ze skrzynki do domu jest około 60m i kabel musiał byc zgodny z warunkami bo by nie podlaczli


Nawet kabel 1,5mm2  przy mocy 2,5kW kiedy zaczynają się problemy jeżeli nie jest bardzo długi powinien sobie poradzić,ale nie wiemy jak przebiega od puszki do rozdzielni jaka  jakość i ile połączeń po drodze.Elektryk dokonując pomiarów napięcia pod obciążeniem jest w stanie postawić diagnozę.
A czy jest możliwość podpiąć falownik pod inną fazę.?

----------


## ziomek997

Jest jeszcze gniazdo siłowe na ścianie

----------


## tom.pk

> Jest jeszcze gniazdo siłowe na ścianie


To bardzo dobrze ,można tam na próbę podłączyć falownik.
Nie twierdzę kategorycznie( bez obejrzenia i pomiarów na miejscu ) ,że winna jest instalacja ,falownik czy wina po stronie sieci .
.Najlepiej wezwij firmę która ci montowała fotowoltaikę i niech sprawdzają.

----------


## ziomek997

Tak zrobię. Dzięki za poświęcony czas

----------


## Rigeza

Jestem przed montażem PV i co w przypadku jak ktoś ma wysokie napięcie z sieci? Falowniki radzą sobie bez problemu, czy trzeba prosić dostawcę prądu o obniżenie napięcia na transformatorze? Poniżej wykresik z jednego dnia:

----------


## plamiak

Napięcie lepiej sprawdź na liczniku - te nowoczesne posiadają taką funkcjonalność. Ja mieszkam obok stacji trafo i napięcie jest wysokie - w niedzielę nie spada poniżej 250 V, na tygodniu minimum 244. Falownik Fronius pracuje bez problemu.

----------


## vr5

> Potrzebowalem slonecznego dnia żeby ustalic troche faktów. Falownik mam podpięty pod puszkę w kotłowni gdy jest wyłączony napięcie w gniazdkach zasilanych z tej puszki jest na poziomie 240 V. Problem zaczyna się gdy instalacja fotowoltaiczna zaczyna produkować prąd wtedy napięcie rosnie do 253V(* przy produkcji ok 2500 V*) i resetuje falownik. W tym czasie w pozostałych gniazdkach napiecie w normie ok 240V. Jakieś pomysły na diagnoze problemu? Czy to normalne ze napiecie yak rosnie? Dodam ze dostawca energii nie widzi problemu po swojej stronie


To co piszesz sporo wyjaśnia.

Wymaga sprawdzenie, czy drastyczne spadki napięcia są w obrębie Twojej sieci wewnętrznej, czy na linii NN.
Nie licz, że jeśli na linii NN to ZE od razu się do tego przyzna. 
Czy masz źle w domu, to osoba z pewnym doświadczeniem nawet z prymitywnymi miernikami jest w stanie wychwycić.

Twój falownik pokazuje nie tylko moc chwilową, ale i napięcie po stronie AC. Wystarczy podłączyć pod falownik woltomierz nawet "słaby" by porównać co jest na falowniku, a co na woltomierzu.

Wskazania mogą się co nieco różnić, np o 5 V. 
Dla dalszego sprawdzania istotne są wskazania woltomierza przenośnego gdyż nim trzeba wykonać również pomiary na rozdzielnicy przy liczniku. Jak odczyty  wykonają równocześnie dwie osoby to będzie wiadomo co i jak ze spadkami napięcia (jedna osoba przy falowniku, druga przy woltomierzu). Wystarczy, że jedna z nich jest biegła w 4 działaniach (wystarczy dodawanie i odejmowanie).

Jeśli ten spadek będzie minimalny, to sieć NN jest do kitu, jeśli spory, to znaczy, że trzeba trzeba wymienić przewody między falownikiem, a rozdzielnicą na o większym przekroju bez zbędnych dodatkowych połączeń. Na odcinku 3 metrów 2,5 mm kwadrat i 16 A wystarczy, ale jeśli dasz 4 mm kwadrat, to jeszcze lepiej bo to inwestycja na minimum 20 lat, więc nawet przy zmniejszeniu spadków napięcia minimalnym zyskasz.

Powinno być:  przy produkcji ok *2500 W
*

----------


## vr5

> Istotne są pomiary na inwerterze i na liczniku energii a nie rozdzielnicy.
> Jeśli od rozdzielnicy do licznika jest daleko i kabelek jest "oszczędnościowy" to inwerter będzie się wyłączał a na liczniku napięcie będzie w normie.


Masz rację. To teraz faktycznie montuje się często w różnych miejscach liczniki i rozdzielnice. Za moich czasów licznik i rozdzielnica to wszystko  było w domu jednorodzinnym zawsze razem. Mogą być spore odległości to fakt.

Resztę mojego opisu z Twoją uwagą można zastosować. Czyli tak na prawdę sprawdzić jeszcze jakie spadki napięcia są między licznikiem, a rozdzielnicą. 
Nie powinny być zbyt duże, jeśli wykonano połączenie przewodami o odpowiednim przekroju i starannie poskręcano, gdyż za energię zmarnowaną na tym odcinku płaci inwestor. 

Chodzi o to, że ZE zawsze będzie bronił swoich racji. Oni od zawsze nie byli skłonni do modernizacji sieci, bo i tak za straty na linii płacili klienci. 
P = I x U
Co z tego skoro w licznikach starego typu w zasadzie był rejestrowany  przepływ tylko prądu. Cewka napięciowa nasycona, więc nie reagowała na wahania napięcia w sieci.  Nie wiem, jak jest w licznikach nowej generacji, czy te nowoczesne elektroniczne dają faktyczny pomiar napięcia x prąd.

----------

